# Weetabix spike



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2015)

I am suffering from a large spike after breakfast. With weetabix which I thought being complex would help. Yesterday we were out of them so I weighed out my sons co co pops to be the equivalent number of carbs thinking I would get a worse spike. Nope nothing perfect results. Argh. If anyone has any better recommendations for breakfast it would be great as I am currently off toast which was my previous choice.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 3, 2015)

Weetabix (the clue is in the name) is made from wheat and is a fast acting carb, so I am not surprised at your findings (see here: http://www.carbs-information.com/cereal/weetabix.htm).

Hows about porridge, yogurt, eggs etc, anything that avoids carbs. Go continental and have some cheese.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2015)

I though it was a wholewheat so better than cornflakes etc? Back to no breakfast for me!


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 3, 2015)

Weetabix send me through the roof and it's the only cereal type thing I ever liked so that's a shame.  i don't get a spike from oatabix (made by the weetabix folk) if that helps, nor do I get a spike from oats soaked in yoghurt overnight (makes a sort of cold porridge that I have with stewed Apple) even though porridge does give me a bit of a spike (who knows ).  Special K also don't bother my blood sugar much despite having added sugar, nor do cornflakes or rice crispies but I hate them both so I only have them in times of desperate need


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't do yoghurt in the morning for some reason and I don't have time to make porridge. I will give the oatibix things a try I think.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 3, 2015)

I think it is how mushed up the wheat is that makes Weetabix so spiky despite being highish in fibre. 

I had some small success with unsweetened muesli (Dorset Cereals used to do one high in nuts that was one of my least worst) but I'm afraid, in the end I concluded that for me, 'All Cereal Is Evil'


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2015)

evil cereal lol. I like that.


----------



## banjo (Jan 3, 2015)

On the porridge front - i use the Oats so simple stuff - in sachets - open sachet leg in bowl measure milk into the now empty packet to the line - whang in the microwave - 2 mins ding its rdy and hot and nice. So no need for the overnight soak. Easy peasy im a blike and can manage that b4 i go to work lol


----------



## am64 (Jan 3, 2015)

Bacon sarnie ....grilled bacon of course 
All cereal is abig no no for me    pre dx thought I was so healthy with porridge or musili then I got a meter


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 3, 2015)

I really loved porridge Reminds me of rice pudding which I love Afraid both are now off the menu for me But I can tolerate thick Greek yoghurts fairly well They just don't give me the same full warm feeling which is great in winter.


----------



## Laura davies (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Medusa, i used to eat weetabix and had the same problems. As kookycat said oat bix are great and i don't have the spike same with cornflakes.


----------



## Laura davies (Jan 4, 2015)

Evil cereal i like that too made me smile


----------



## John D M (Jan 4, 2015)

Not enough time for porridge?

Ordinary porridge microwaved with skimmed milk - done within 3 1/2 mins. A bit more exciting with some seeds and fat free yogurt mixed in


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 4, 2015)

John D M said:


> Not enough time for porridge?
> 
> Ordinary porridge microwaved with skimmed milk - done within 3 1/2 mins. A bit more exciting with some seeds and fat free yogurt mixed in



Ditto, but I sprinkle cinnamon or nutmeg on mine before cooking and then anything from seeds, dried fruit, banana or whatever takes my fancy. Takes about 4 minutes to prepare.

Andy


----------



## Medusa (Jan 4, 2015)

I am always late in the mornings so anything more than wolfing somethi down straight out of the packet is off the cards. Have tried cornflakes this morning to see what happens. I'm sure I used to getaway spike with them but I'm on a different regime now. Everything seems harder with levimir! Thanks for all the ideas though at least I'm now motivated out of my breakfast rut somewhat.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 4, 2015)

Bacon and eggs! No carbs, no spike, and therefore little to no need for insulin, meaning the fat is metabolised rather than stored.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 4, 2015)

Lol good theory. Again no time mornings are a mare in my house.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 4, 2015)

Incidentally cornflakes this am not so much of a spike as weeetabix. Will see if this was a fluke tomorrow.


----------



## DeusXM (Jan 4, 2015)

Make it up the night before and then just bop it in the microwave for a minute - will hardly take any time at all and you might even find if you do this, you won't need lunch.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 4, 2015)

Will give it a go. Lol I'm sure I will always need lunch! I have one hell of an appetite.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2015)

I have one Weetabix in warm milk (hate it in cold milk, it's 'flaky' and makes me cough!) most mornings, it's more than enough and doesn't spike me at all.  Neither does cornflakes or rice crispies - but there again I only ever have what works out to approx. 20g of carbs-worth, including the milk, whatever I have.

If I found that didn't satisfy me - if I had a manual job or was T2 or something - I'd stick to protein and not bother with carbs at all first thing.


----------



## metallica19732000 (Mar 13, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I am suffering from a large spike after breakfast. With weetabix which I thought being complex would help. Yesterday we were out of them so I weighed out my sons co co pops to be the equivalent number of carbs thinking I would get a worse spike. Nope nothing perfect results. Argh. If anyone has any better recommendations for breakfast it would be great as I am currently off toast which was my previous choice.


I've just had this too despite not usually having a spike after eating it. BM was 12 and within 1 hour it was 20.8


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 13, 2022)

metallica19732000 said:


> I've just had this too despite not usually having a spike after eating it. BM was 12 and within 1 hour it was 20.8



Welcome to the forum @metallica19732000

I don’t think @Medusa will see your reply, as they haven’t been on the forum for 5 years now.

Sorry to hear weetabix doesn’t suit you - many people with diabetes find breakfast cereals very difficult to manage unfortunately.


----------



## helli (Mar 13, 2022)

banjo said:


> On the porridge front - i use the Oats so simple stuff - in sachets - open sachet leg in bowl measure milk into the now empty packet to the line - whang in the microwave - 2 mins ding its rdy and hot and nice. So no need for the overnight soak. Easy peasy im a blike and can manage that b4 i go to work lol


I find the Oats So Simple packets very high in sugar.
That said, if it doesn't spike your levels, no need to change. We are all different.


----------

